# Marks Models Wanderer 99 plans?



## jimmysailplanes (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I was just given a Marks Models Wanderer 99" sailplane kit complete except the blueprint and was wondering if anyone might have a copy they would like to share. I know that the chances are slim and I could probably build without it but it doesn't hurt to ask.
Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## Thermaler (Jun 25, 2007)

*Wanderer 99*

I saw your post looking for plans for the Wanderer 99. I hope I can help. If you have ever flown a Wanderer you will like the 99 even better. I would suggest adding spoiplers as it likes to stay up and really does not want to land.
Send me your email address and I will email your a copy in TIFF form that can be print at a drafting services store or a Kinko's type place.


Joe


----------



## jimmysailplanes (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Joe,
My first R/C plane ever was a 2M wanderer in 1983 and on my first flight ever I high started it into the powerlines at 8am on a sunday morning. I had to call the power company to come and retrieve it for me. I am surprised I stayed with the sport. Since then I have built around 25 sailplanes and have never been in the powerlines since. I recently had a hip replacement and a friend dug this kit out of his garage and gave it to me to build while I recover It was missing the rolled plan but has the construction manual. I appreciate your response thanks very much. I assume that I will be able to just put the TIFF on a disc and take it to Kinkos. My e-mail is, [email protected]
Jimmy Pricer, Boise, Idaho


----------



## cakekingsport (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Wanderer 99 plans*



Thermaler said:


> I saw your post looking for plans for the Wanderer 99. I hope I can help. If you have ever flown a Wanderer you will like the 99 even better. I would suggest adding spoiplers as it likes to stay up and really does not want to land.
> Send me your email address and I will email your a copy in TIFF form that can be print at a drafting services store or a Kinko's type place.
> 
> 
> Joe


 Joe,
I just bought a Wanderer 99" without plans. I am more than willling to reimburse you for the tiff plans file(s). I built one in 1978 and you're right it flew beautifully! That epoxy & wood wing box to hold the halves together is stronger than steel! [email protected]


----------



## aquarian_aitrus (Oct 2, 2010)

*wanderer 99*

my uncle gave me a wanderer 99 as my first plane when i was a teen but i lost radio control and did a sharp nose dive smashing the nose in and snapping the wings my step dad made me trash it and the plans i had with it. if i could get a copy of those planes in some way i would greatly appreciate it.


----------

